# Long weekend



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone heading out over the weekend
Iam looking at Ardrossan for squid then Macs Beach for YFW.
Then perhaps Price.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Where is Macs Beach?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Off to KI


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

What's a place near pt Victoria that might have a powered site left? I want to try Chinaman Wells on Monday dawn, have a midday pedal at Price on Sunday maybe. KI again Andy? Lucky

edit: nice; powered site at pt Clinton will cut the driving down


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

snowymacco said:


> Where is Macs Beach?


10 klms north of Ardrossan. Great fishing beach. I wade there as it's easier. 
I'm heading south of the breakwall in the morning about 6am targeting squid and maybe reds. Maybe macs on Sunday avo for incoming for whiting.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Greenly island for me chasn big kings, sambos, tuna, gummies :twisted: 
no yak though will be roughn it on a 46 foot custom built charter boat for 4 days 3 night....yeeeeeewww


----------



## Jones24767874 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, I am pretty fresh at kayak fishing but planning on heading out from st kilda at 7 am for a few hours on Sunday if anyone is interested in joining me? Cheers chris


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Jones, you from barker mate? That's my hood too. Have to get out sometime . Now back on topic. MINNY I have to wait till Tuesday to organise my stealth  but will defs be out with you soon champ


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Im taking a mate out for his first every 'yak fish at Garden Island sunday morning at about 1130.

I do want to get out and chase something bigger than salmon trout though during the weekend. Maybe monday or tuesday?


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Here's a pic of one of the many *****, tuna and blue groper from my long range charter weekend, all fish released safely.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done James 

Wow ! Samson Fish

I think you got your monies worth Re charter.

Steve


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

definitely worth it Steve. Boated over 60 Samsons over the 3 days, it was intense fishing and tested all the boys out :lol:


----------

